# Admiral Vs Reezen 6.5/7.0



## Kompound Killer (Sep 10, 2009)

OK Im sure this has been asked a thousand times already but Im gonna do it anyways. Im going to buy my first bow ever. Just by what Ive read and seen around, Ive narrowed my choice down to an Admiral or a Reezen 6.5/7.0 from a list that also included a Diamond Iceman and Air Raid. The only one that I have actually shot was the Admiral and I loved it. It was a 60lb 29dl version and the birth said it did 323 with a 300gr arrow with an actual 62lb pull. I really like the way the Air Raid looks but it is a bit longer than what I like. I was thinkin no more than 32" a2a. Could someone tell me which one would be the better choice between the Ad and the Reezen? I plan on shooting the Reezen soon. I was also told by the guy where I shot the Ad at that 60lbs would be plenty for me even though I see many people with 70lb bows. He also said that it would be better to get a bow that you know you are gonna shoot at its max weight. Ex: [email protected] vs [email protected] or [email protected] Whatcha think? I was also wondering how much more it would cost to get an Admiral with the Max 4 camo? I think the Admiral was around $769 bare bow. Thanks!


----------



## Roger Sr. (Feb 15, 2009)

I think he is right about the 60# bow as to it will do every thing that you will need, and it is better to shoot a bow at or near it's max weight, I would shoot all of them and then buy the one that feels and shoots the best for you, that said have fun and good luck.


----------



## tnlandis (Dec 23, 2006)

if i had to suggest a bow for a first timer it would be the admiral, hands down. smoother, quieter, no shock, feels like you're pulling less weight, and is as acurate as the reezen. I have the 6.5 and think it is the best bow i've owned (but i own a sentinel and i think it too is the best bow i've ever owned-for different reasons). for your first bow i think you would do better with the bowtech.
as for the draw weight, max is what it's designed for and 50# would drop anything you'd shoot with either of those bows. if you decide to shoot a 60#er tune you arrows for that weight (spine, weight, length, etc.) but you can drop the weight down to 50# to practice until you're comfortable with the bow and slowly increase. but that's up to you. 
you have too dandies to pick from. good luck.


----------



## Kompound Killer (Sep 10, 2009)

Heck now Im looking to try a Firecat also so we will see I guess.


----------



## lungbusterboy (Aug 23, 2009)

*martin*

dont get me wrong martin is a good company but there bows are jusat to loud. ps im not a name brand person like i have shot browning pse bowtech diamond ganermountain parker and a few others but for a beginner definately a bowtech like the admiral if i could affordo ne i would definalty buy or an diamond ice man


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

Martin is a good bow company but for your first bow you don't want a Martin Firecat. My son has one and it is loud and there is a hump in it's draw. Not very smooth. I would try the Moab if you try the Martin bows out. Bow Tech bows are alright but there customer service is bad. Mathews, PSE, Darton and Hoyt are all good bow companies. I would try them all out or as many bows you can get your hands on. Try to get a bow with 7" BH for your first bow.


----------



## richardt (Dec 9, 2008)

I would try out as many as you can and see what fits you the best. My first bow was a Mathews Switchback XT and it was so easy to start with, Heck I still own and shoot it once in a while. Having a great bow shop and tech would be really helpful, hope you the best!


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Go somewhere and shoot as many bows as you can and then decide. Everyone’s opinion is just that a personal opinion. I've owned an Admiral and it's a great bow. If you want smooth, speed, and a great price go shoot a PSE Bow Madness. I've had a few of the Bow Madness bows and I personally like the Bow Madness better than the Admiral. You can buy a new Bow Madness with custom Proline strings on here from ScottiePa for $599 shipped to your door.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

admiral and iceman are same bow prolly same price to prolly so i went with the diamond instead of the bowtech doesnt really matter does it. i like the look of the blue diamond on the bow looks better then the yellow ribbon they put on the bowtechs


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Go to a good shop and tell them you want to shoot every bow possible, then you will decide which is best for you, regardless of what you have read each bow is different and fits each person differently. I shot almost every bow on the market and picked one I didn't even know existed when I started (quest xpb)

Of the 2 you have listed....you can't go wrong with either, I liked the Reezen more but I'm not a first time shooter either....


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

airwolf said:


> admiral and iceman are same bow prolly same price to prolly so i went with the diamond instead of the bowtech doesnt really matter does it. i like the look of the blue diamond on the bow looks better then the yellow ribbon they put on the bowtechs


Admiral and iceman are 2 diffrent bows, iceman is a single cam and the admiral is a bionary cam.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

HyperFlow said:


> Admiral and iceman are 2 diffrent bows, iceman is a single cam and the admiral is a bionary cam.


hey your right i forgot they have the binary cam system on bowtechs i had a 07' tribute that had that . now i have the diamond which is single but besides that im pretty sure both bows are identical besides the camo and name.


----------



## Kompound Killer (Sep 10, 2009)

Well I think im gonna go with an Admiral in Max 4 camo 60#. I just need to save a few extra bones, but by then the 2010s might be out so I might check them out also. Anyone know when they release those? November? December? Im not gonna hunt this yr with a bow anyways. Figured I would get a good yrs practice in before I go after an animal.


----------



## kevin39208 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Newer Models*

I could be mistaken, but I believe the tech here at a local shop told me that the new models start hitting the stores in October. Depending on location of course. Around here, the Admiral is not even available due to shortages or something according to the company's rep. I've been waiting to try one out myself to compare to the Hoyt AM32. Good luck with your shopping.


----------

